# French Brittany breeder recomendation



## Eroc33 (Jan 16, 2019)

Hey I have a 2 part question;

1. Can anyone recommend a good French Brittany breeder that is within about a five hour drive of ATL that will have puppies available in April or May? 

2. Does anyone have any experience or reviews of Young's French Brittany's in Tennessee? They have puppies now, but i am not really ready yet.


----------



## spring (Mar 4, 2019)

Call Jackie Hutwagner; one of the most well-known and respected FB breeders in the country.   He breeds his dogs for hunting and buyers come to him from around the country.  His dogs are always in high demand, so you may have to be patient to get your pup.  You can tell him Vic said "hello."

Hannahatchee Kennels


----------



## Eroc33 (Mar 4, 2019)

Thanks, Im sure he has some great dogs, but they are more than i can spend at this point in life. 

I think I am going to get a GSP, or GWP


----------



## spring (Mar 4, 2019)

Another great breed. Good luck! 

Here's our latest addition; a 9-week old French Brit:


----------



## trad bow (Mar 4, 2019)

Very nice looking pup. Not wanting another pup right now but one like that would put a hurt on that.


----------



## GLS (Mar 4, 2019)

Can't give a specific recommendation, but check out the breeders in SC.  There are at least two well established kennels.  There is one between Atl and Columbia.  The other is nearer Charleston.


----------



## Eroc33 (Mar 4, 2019)

Nice puppy, i no you will enjoy it.


----------



## spring (Mar 4, 2019)

The other guy in Georgia that is very well-known for breeding French Brittanys is Fred Overby from Columbus.  Very nice guy; spends half his year in GA, the other half in Montana.

Hunting Dog Podcast with Fred Overby

Fred Overby


----------



## Eroc33 (Mar 4, 2019)

Is Fred Overby realated to Jackie Hutwagner? I thought he said in that episode that his daughter or other relatives did alot more breeding than him, and i noticed they were in the same town.


----------



## spring (Mar 4, 2019)

Eroc33 said:


> Is Fred Overby realated to Jackie Hutwagner? I thought he said in that episode that his daughter or other relatives did alot more breeding than him, and i noticed they were in the same town.



I'm not aware of them being related but they know each other well; both very involved with the breed's national organizations.
Jackie has his dogs competing somewhere about every weekend.  He also is involved with the breeders and field trials in France; goes over about every year.
As a little timely aside, I've heard that Fred is currently overloaded with males in his personal kennel. Could be an opportunity there....


----------



## delacroix (Mar 22, 2019)

If 2k is for a pup, what is the number for a known commodity?


----------



## spring (Mar 26, 2019)

delacroix said:


> If 2k is for a pup, what is the number for a known commodity?



You asking what someone might ask for a started or finished dog? If so, I suppose you’d have to at least add up the total the money invested (puppy cost, vet bills, food, ect) along with the value of the trainer’s time. 
This is routinely done by Labrador retriever and pointer trainers. Depending on blood lines, trainer reputation, and proven skill set of the dog, some “known commodities” can be very expensive, but it’s done by many trainers as a way to make extra money.


----------



## spring (Jun 18, 2019)

My latest addition to the family...  a busy little guy!


----------



## delacroix (Jun 18, 2019)

spring said:


> You asking what someone might ask for a started or finished dog? If so, I suppose you’d have to at least add up the total the money invested (puppy cost, vet bills, food, ect) along with the value of the trainer’s time.
> This is routinely done by Labrador retriever and pointer trainers. Depending on blood lines, trainer reputation, and proven skill set of the dog, some “known commodities” can be very expensive, but it’s done by many trainers as a way to make extra money.


Ah, in other dog worlds you'd never expect to get all your money back. Clearly I'm not in the Brittany world


----------

